# Bent Valve?



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Sounds like it to me. First started with 2,5 & 3,6 cylinder misfires and sporadic bank 1 intake cam control. Cleared codes and eveything us kosher as far as the CEL goes. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/andyr32/0f2cca85.mp4

I'm going to check compression tomorrow, should I have 180 psi
/ cylinder?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

AndyTR32 said:


> Sounds like it to me. First started with 2,5 & 3,6 cylinder misfires and sporadic bank 1 intake cam control. Cleared codes and eveything us kosher as far as the CEL goes.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/andyr32/0f2cca85.mp4
> 
> ...


My speakers aren't the greatest, and nor is my hearing, but it doesn't sound that bad to me. How long have you run the engine since buttoning it up? It needs a good couple of minutes for the oil pressure to build after the valve-cover has been off and the camshaft out.

If you clamped the belt, or only removed the intake camshaft during your other saga, I don't see how the timing belt could have slipped. And one link off on the cam chain isn't going to bend a valve (but I think you had it right all along anyway). So if the cam position sensor isn't complaining, and you double-checked the number of links, I wouldn't worry about a timing problem or bent valves.

The beauty cover and hood deaden a lot of engine noise. My car sounds pretty awful with the hood open. Try closing 'er up, let 'er warm up for a few minutes, and see if you still think it sounds bad.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

O_o said:


> My speakers aren't the greatest, and nor is my hearing, but it doesn't sound that bad to me. How long have you run the engine since buttoning it up? It needs a good couple of minutes for the oil pressure to build after the valve-cover has been off and the camshaft out.
> 
> If you clamped the belt, or only removed the intake camshaft during your other saga, I don't see how the timing belt could have slipped. And one link off on the cam chain isn't going to bend a valve (but I think you had it right all along anyway). So if the cam position sensor isn't complaining, and you double-checked the number of links, I wouldn't worry about a timing problem or bent valves.
> 
> The beauty cover and hood deaden a lot of engine noise. My car sounds pretty awful with the hood open. Try closing 'er up, let 'er warm up for a few minutes, and see if you still think it sounds bad.


I need to ship you a six pack or something. 

I let it run for a few minutes and even dropped the bonnet to see if it got quiet but it still sounded a bit loud. I'm going to let the water temperature come all the way up tonight and then change the oil.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Also, I only removed the intake cam and the exhaust cam never moved. I marked my timing belt at TDC and nothing move. The cam keys and TDC marks on the cam cap weren't perfect but another tooth and it would have been way off.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

I would also think a bent valve would throw a CEL, no?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

AndyTR32 said:


> I need to ship you a six pack or something.
> 
> I let it run for a few minutes and even dropped the bonnet to see if it got quiet but it still sounded a bit loud. I'm going to let the water temperature come all the way up tonight and then change the oil.


The lifters will tap louder if the oil is low. If they're gummed up, 1/2 quart of ATF in the oil and cruising around for 1/2 hour or so before the oil change will often clean it out. If that doesn't work, a different grade oil might. If it's gunk, one grade thinner oil usually helps, and if it's worn lifters, one grade thicker might.



AndyTR32 said:


> Also, I only removed the intake cam and the exhaust cam never moved. I marked my timing belt at TDC and nothing move. The cam keys and TDC marks on the cam cap weren't perfect but another tooth and it would have been way off.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: No worries then. They almost never line up exactly.



AndyTR32 said:


> I would also think a bent valve would throw a CEL, no?


Not unless the timing were still off. It would sound like hell though, and misfire a lot. I don't hear that in your video.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Got it all back together and it's running great!

I may try the ATF trick before the next oil change. It sounds a but noisier but it could just be in my head. I'll keep an ear our for it. 

Thanks again for all of the help.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

AndyTR32 said:


> Got it all back together and it's running great!
> 
> I may try the ATF trick before the next oil change. It sounds a but noisier but it could just be in my head. I'll keep an ear our for it.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the help.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

O_o said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:

Made my day!


----------

